# Pregnancy Toxemia



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know there is a lot of info on toxemia, and I know there are a lot of different ways to treat it. 
Now with that said, I am worried that my son's doe, Peanut is starting to deal with it. She is due in 2 weeks. Originally thought she might kid 2/10, but 3/05 due date it will be.

She's a bit of a drama queen since she's spoiled, nearly 2yo Boer doe. She's been getting some cracked corn & 1 Tums in the morning, then grain/cracked corn/1 tums in the evening & grass hay.

Then about a week ago she stopped cleaning up her feed, would leave a tiny bit. Then leave a little more. Sunday I had to pick up a bag of similar feed thanks to a winter storm on Monday. Everyone is doing fine on it, but her and a doe that just kidded protest, and don't want to eat it, they both dig through to eat the corn. The new mom does eventually eat most of it.
Now with that said, they will be back on their regular grain in the morning.

As a precaution I went ahead and gave her 60cc of Propylene Glycol earlier this evening. I just offered her some cracked corn a few minutes ago and she just nibbled at it, and went to the hay, then wanted to lay back down.

So in the morning I am planning on using whatever I have to mix in the blender -
sweet corn <canned>
Propylene Glycol
Tums
Thiamine
sugar

I wasn't sure if there is anything else I could possibly add? I am going to give her some more selenium e gel <I gave her some 4 weeks before 2/10 due date as a precaution>.

Any idea how much I should drench her with? how often?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. Have you searched on here?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, she doesn't feel good now. Having 60 ccs. of very strong alcohol shoved down your throat is not a nice way to end your day. 
So, her rumen had stopped? She wasn't eating anything? She was weak in the hind quarters? Low Temp? Limping on feet?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, not doing so great this morning. Dropped down to -9. 
Found her sleeping & shivering under her hay feeder, was a little slow to wake up/not as alert as the others.

Temp 101.6

Offered her cracked corn w/tums & grain in separate feeders, she nibbled and acted like she wanted to eat, but probably ate a total of 1/2 handful. She did pick the tums out of the corn and ate those.

I put an old fleece insert from a coat on her, and we drenched her with a concoction I blended:
propylene glycol
sweet corn <canned>
sugar
tiny bit of baking soda
Thiamine
tums
3 eggs
probios

We drenched her with about 6 ounces of that. My son got her out and walked her for about 10 minutes.
When she went back inside, she nibbled at hay, then laid down. I put a comforter over her, and got a 250watt heat lamp on her. I sat out there with her until she finally fell asleep for a few minutes & stopped shivering.

Came in to get more of the 'mixture' I warmed it up a little and added some black coffee. Getting ready to go drench her again. My son is sitting out there with her right now. Going to offer her some warm water first. I don't have any molasses, but I've never had any success in getting them to drink molasses water? A friend did suggest pedialyte, so I am hoping to get to town today and pick up some, as well as some more supplies.

Any idea what I could get from the grocery store that could help? I don't know that our farm stores will be open, the weather has had them closing early/only staying open for short periods of time.

It is sunny, and has warmed up to 7 degrees.

I am so worried about her tonight, it's supposed to drop down to -15. I'm a nervous wreck using the heat lamp, it's secured to the wall really well, but that doesn't mean a thing when it comes to goats. I know I won't be sleeping tonight... Poor baby girl ♥

Any suggestions would be great. So far the only things I'd seen were things I just can't get - dextrose, nutridrench, CMPK, etc. I 'might' be able to get over to TSC and I know they have most of that stuff, but no guarantees, the blowing snow on the roads were terrible yesterday, I was a nervous wreck going into town to get grain yesterday!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry Peanut isn't doing well  Im hoping someone can offer advice to help her  Prayers she recovers quickly from whatever it is :hug:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I read if they dont like molasses they may like honey


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

You can use pancake syrup, karo syrup, honey, anything sweet - there is a pedilyte recipe on here - also one for cmpk substitute using human vitamins -


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I will do a search here in a little while after things settle down for the evening.

She wasn't doing well earlier, she doesn't feel well at all  I bought some corn syrup, canola oil <meant to get corn oil!>, and cranberry juice, mixed a little of that with the juice, and drenched her. Then I've also given her a few drenches of the stuff I mentioned in my first post.

To rule out worms, etc. I wormed her, gave her some pig iron & a shot of thiamine.

I sat out there with her for an hour after everyone else came in, she snuggled against me, and kept looking me in the eyes. OMGoodness I just burst into tears, talk about me being a sap.... ♥
She did drink a little warm water, and when I came in she was digging through her hay, but I don't know how much digging vs. actual eating she's done.
She did some burping so I know that's a good sign.

So frustrating, I'm so worried about the brutal cold tonight. It's 9pm and already -2. Record lows tonight around -20. 
She likes having the comforter on, and it's kind of cute that she tries to be careful when she moved around so it stays on.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I am a newbie so I have no advice but I can send prayers.ray:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there any way to attach the blanket to her? Or bring her inside and put her in a bathroom? lol (that's what I would end up doing I'm a sap too)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can dissolve calcium citrate pills (for people) in warm water, then syringe. If you have access to magnesium and potassium, even better. This will work better than the Tums..or get calcium paste.

Mix molasses and acv in warm water and get that into her. It will keep her perky without the throat burn. Gatorade is another good source of potassium, vit b and sodium, if you have it on hand.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

If this is true toxemia, it is a metabolic condition caused by too much phosphorus and too little calcium. Pull the grain (grain=phosphorus). You need more calcium, and some other minerals in proper proportions to each other. That's the CMPK. You need to drench her with 30 mL of this solution 2x a day. An energy supplement, in the form of molasses, karo syrup and corn oil mixed together.-->
Magic
1 pint of molasses 
1 pint of Karo Syrup 
1 cup corn oil

Mix and keep in the house as it will not pour if cold.

Give 6-10 ounces as the last drench at bedtime in pregnancy toxemia to keep energy up and hold the doe for the night. Use 8-10 oz for a large doe.

Magic is also good for sick animals who have gone off their feed.

Here is the link for the homemade CMPK, and Sue Reith's wonderful article explaining Hypocalcemia and its link to Ketosis, which is when toxemia occurs after kidding. http://http://goats.wikifoundry.com/page/Hypocalcemia+-+Ca+and+Ph+in+the+diet


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry everyone, I have no idea why that link didn't work. Let's try this again. If it doesn't work, I'll paste the recipe. I just wanted everyone to have access to the article.
Ok, http://goats.wikifoundry.com/page/Hypocalcemia+-+Ca+and+Ph+in+the+diet


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's good info to have. Thx for posting it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info Erin, I appreciate it! She's not eating anything at this point, has nibbled some hay a little earlier, but that's it.

I don't have the stuff for Magic or Revive, but I am going to go get it tomorrow morning, praying that TSC has everything I need, I'll call first. There are 3 TSC's within 20-40mins.

We did just bring her in the house. We went out about an hour ago to check and offer warm water for the night, and she was shivering again and looked awful. I called my husband and told him I didn't know what else to do, so he agreed she needed to come in - I think he is realizing how serious this is.
 My kids bathroom is way too small, so we fixed her up a place next to the side door, we have some plastic down and I found a large piece of scrap carpet, plus kidding towels, and another spare blanket <her barn blanket is in the washer> . She has her hay, water, and food. Just got her to lay down, so hopefully she'll rest. 
I did drench her with 1 can creamed corn & some corn syrup about an hour ago. I'll do it again in a little while and see if that helps. Just need to keep her going until I can get the other stuff tomorrow.

Fingers crossed, she is our baby ♥


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im praying for Peanut Candice , I don't have any advice to offer , but i sure do have a lot of prayers going up for her :hug::hug::hug:
Im hoping the constant wrath now inside will give her a boost and let her put energy into gaining strength instead of fighting to keep warm. 
If there is anything i can send you that you can't get there , let me know.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much for the info Erin, I appreciate it! She's not eating anything at this point, has nibbled some hay a little earlier, but that's it.
> 
> I don't have the stuff for Magic or Revive, but I am going to go get it tomorrow morning, praying that TSC has everything I need, I'll call first. There are 3 TSC's within 20-40mins.
> 
> ...


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

We sadly just lost a goat to pregnancy toxemia. Our goat went down very fast, and even though we got the vet out as soon as possible she passed away. Our goat was much older, around 10 at least (we didn't know her age just guessing)

If you have a good goat vet I say get the vet out right away. The vet hydrated our goat, gave her Nutri-Drench and ground hay, injected her intramuscular with calcium gluconate, a pain killer and an IV. She told us --

1. No hay just straight alfalfa.

2. Give the doe (drench it) ground hay to keep the rumen alive. Also pellet soup isn't bad, and apple sauce doesn't hurt.

3. Give her Nutri-Drench, http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/nutri-drench-supplement-goat-8-oz

4. Give her calcium gluconate. The vet supplied us with this.

5. Keep her hydrated and warm.

I really hope and will pray she gets better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is she doing ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, she seems a little better this evening, but she started scouring early this morning  We took her outside, my son walked her a lot and she was under a heat lamp in the barn. 

I am going to start a topic in health section, as I have some quick treatment questions


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I have been thinking of her and sending prayers


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I posted about her in the health section. She doesn't have PT! Whew! I did a ketone strip test today. But does have hypocalcemia. Slowly starting to show improvement


----------

